# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Öarçella

## bozok

*üarçella*



*Yazar*:Erdal Sarızeybek

*Sayfa Sayısı:* 432
*Dili:* Türkçe
*Yayınevi:* Pozitif Yayıncılık

*Arka Kapak*

Bugünü anlamanın en iyi yolu tarihe bakmaktır. Ancak tarihe ğbuğulu camlar ardından romantik düşler görmek içinğ değil, geçmişi doğru anlamak, geçmişten dersler çıkarmak için bakmak gerekir. Bunu yapmak için de mümkün olduğunca ğnesnelğ olmak, özellikle geçmişte yapılan hatalarınğ üzerinde durup uzun uzun düşünmek gerekir. 

Türkiye'de bize ğtarihten ders almayığ öğreten ilk lider Mustafa Kemal Atatürk'tür. Atatürk, içeride Türk milletini dışlayan, halkı unutan ğhanedan tarihine,ğ dışarıda ise Türk milletini aşağılayan, Türk kültürünü küçümseyen, ırkçı ğBatı merkezci tariheğ başkaldırmıştır. 

Atatürk'ün 1930'lu yıllardaki Türk Tarih ve Dil Tezleri, bu tezleri araştırmak için kurduğu Türk Tarih ve Dil Kurumları ve bu kurumların düzenlediği Tarih ve Dil kurultaylarının temel amacı, yüzyıllar içinde yanlış politikalarla ve emperyalist baskılarla adeta ğkimliğini kaybetme noktasınağ gelen Türk milletine çok köklü bir tarihe sahip olduğunu göstermek, yeniden ğkimliğiniğ hatırlatmaktır. 

Sinan Meydan

Parola üarçella!

Osmanlı Devleti'nde ilk Kürt isyanını çıkaran kim? 
1908'te kurulan Kürt Teavün ve Terakki Cemiyeti'nin kuruluşunda kimlerin parmağı var? Türkiye Cumhuriyeti için bir tehdit unsuru olan Kürt hareketinin arkasında gerçekte kim ya da kimler var? 
Günümüzde yine bir isyan ateşi yakılmak mı isteniyor? 

Erdal Sarızeybek, bu kitabında tarihin tozlu sayfaları arasına dalarak bu hareketin gerçek faillerinin izini sürüyor. Yazar kendi tecrübelerinden de yola çıkıp kaleme aldığı bu eserle, günümüzde yaşanan olayların sebepleriyle olayların arkasındaki isimleri de irdeleyerek okuru hayretler içinde bırakıyor!


http://www.dr.com.tr/products/000000...59038/Carcella

----------

